# soon...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

the factory is a little slow, I thought I'd have these by now. But they will be here soon. Here are some teaser shots...

Dan


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Your killin' me Dan.

Thank You :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking! Bring 'em on. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pic 3 looks like a nice "Dash Bug Lasagna".

Yummy!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whooooaaaaaa i see herbie!!!!:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

These look pretty cool, too bad Im not much into T-Jets. How long before you start up the tyco chassis and body re-pops?


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

You're such a tease!


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Pic 3 looks like a nice "Dash Bug Lasagna".
> 
> Yummy!


Mmmmm... bug lasagna


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*BUG MANIA.....sweaping the Country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dan,

Will just have to run my VW Vans till these come in!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee BUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:woohoo:VW:roll:BUGS:woohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

B:roll:b...GO AHEAD & Bug me...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Outstanding!!!*

Bring them on!!!


Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Carol has been asking for hebert...looks good from here....


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lenny,
You wouldn't happen to have a pictorial of the manufacturing process it takes to produce a body do you? Or we could take a road trip to China. Wonder if they'd give out samples like when your tour a Brewery? :devil: 

Thanks, rr :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Carol has been asking for hebert...looks good from here....
> 
> 
> Dave


Ummm Dave, Herbert's her old boyfriend...........lol.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> Ummm Dave, Herbert's her old boyfriend...........lol.


good thing she wasn't asking for Woody...


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Woody*

Maybe, but how about a Dune Buggy!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it "soon" yet?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Is it "soon" yet?


 
Just like a kid at Christmas. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Is it soon yet too?  rr


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Just like a kid at Christmas. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Is it soon yet too?  rr


I was told 'next week'. Of course, that was three weeks ago... Kidding... They should be here around the 4th of July.

Dan


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I know I should click on your website, but can we pre-order? I know the wee-one ( almost as tall as me lol) will want the 53 lol and I could always use a couple of bugs just because.


Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

When!!!!!!!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*website*



coach61 said:


> I know I should click on your website, but can we pre-order? I know the wee-one ( almost as tall as me lol) will want the 53 lol and I could always use a couple of bugs just because.
> 
> 
> Dave


 could i please get the web site i would love to see every thing he makes


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> I know I should click on your website, but can we pre-order? I know the wee-one ( almost as tall as me lol) will want the 53 lol and I could always use a couple of bugs just because.
> 
> 
> Dave


Coach,
I just saw this, sorry. You can order from my online store or go to the link on my site for Authorized Dealers and order from one of those fine folks.

Herbie should be here 'very soon'...

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

They're all here, the last batch arrived today. These are KILLER!!!! I hope to have pics up on the website tomorrow. All orders will be out this week.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok...so 420 am IS the tomorrow. 
Pics up yet?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*pics...*

pics...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ahhh -- cool. :thumbsup: I'll check 'em out at Lucky Bob's 

AFX Cobra and AFX Camaro are next right?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

lenny said:


> pics...


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Most excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lenny ! really nice job ...and you nailed Herbie !!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Put me down for 10 herberts,kick butt job Dan!!!!!
Christian


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

got mine today.... they look great! 

Thanks Dan


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*VW's Herbie*

Well they're in. Thats it Tom Stumpf
[email protected]


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Got my 12 bodies in today(thanks Tom!) Dan..you rock!!!AWESOME JOB!!
Christian


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they;re nice, but they seem to ride up a bit high in the rear... if you dremel the post down a touch and take a bit off the rear of the chassis, you can get a totally even stance. 










very nice!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Got my stash from Dash today! 

Oh yeah, these Vee Dubs are sweet. 

Way to go Dan, you've definitely hit on the winning formula:

Dash Motorsports = First rate products + first class service.


----------

